# Zwei Sitemaps anlegen mit Verweis in der robots.txt



## FoolMoon (10. September 2009)

Wie kann ich meine robots.txt so schreiben das ich zwei einträge oder verweise für meine sitemaps anlegen kann?

So?

```
User-agent: *
Disallow:

Sitemap: http://www.DOMAIN.de/sitemap.xml
Sitemap: http://www.DOMAIN.de/blog/sitemap.xml
```

Die erste Sitemap ist statisch und wird von mir mit der Hand angelegt. Die zweite Sitemap ist eine sich kontinuierlich ändernde(täglich) vom System (CMS WordPress) erzeugte Sitemap.

Wie kann ich nun den Sucharmschienen sagen das meine Internetpräsenz zwei Sitemaps hat?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. September 2009)

Hi FoolMoon,

auf dem Gebiet hier bin ich kein Experte, aber ginge es nicht, einen Funktions-Verweis in die Sitemap-Export-Routinen des WPs einzubauen, dass einfach *vor* den dynamisch generierten Seiten einfach noch die Links ausgegeben werden, die du statisch gesetzt haben willst? Es mag sicherlich schönere Lösungen geben, aber dies wäre zumindest auch eine ...

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## FoolMoon (25. Oktober 2009)

Es funktioniert mit einem erweiterten Eintrag in der Datei. Mittlerweile hab ich festgestellt das Google und co die neuen Seiten indiziert.


----------

